# Congratulations everyone))))))))))



## SapunovDmitry (Apr 21, 2008)

Since we are refiners and today is 22nd of April i congratulate everyone with another Earth day)))))))))))))))


----------



## Noxx (Apr 21, 2008)

You are right.

I congratulate everyone who is not pouring it's acid/metals solutions into the drain...


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Earth Day to you. I hope we can make it last a while longer!


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 22, 2008)

Let not forget my daughter's birthday is today? :wink: 

Steve


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Apr 22, 2008)

So happy birthday.


----------

